# Anyone pregnant after ParaGard (IUD) removal?



## 2plus1more

Hi all! Just a quick question. Is anyone pregnant and a former user of the ParaGard IUD? We are trying for our third child. I'm 40 years old with regular cycles, but my first period after removal was VERY light (unusual for me) and my second has been more heavy. If anyone has used the ParaGard, I'm wondering how long it took them to get pregnant and if they had any losses. 

Thanks and congrats on your pregnancies!


----------



## madseasons

I got pregnant on my second cycle after I had paraguard removed with my DS. I was 30 going on 31... no losses and he is an amazing 4 year old. 

I just found out (yesterday) that I am pregnant after the Mirena IUD which I had removed in January. We only tried 4 out of the 6 cycles since then and I got pregant on my 4th cycle trying. I just turned 36! 

Hope this helps! :flower:


----------



## 2plus1more

Thanks for replying Madseasons. At either time (if you don't mind me asking), were any of your AFs really light. My two AFs since removal have now been very light and only lasting two days (normal for me is medium flow and about five days). I'm concerned about a thin lining. Some people on the net were advised by their MDs to wait a couple cycles before trying, but my midwife didn't mention anything.

Congrats on your pregnancy!


----------



## madseasons

2plus1more said:


> Thanks for replying Madseasons. At either time (if you don't mind me asking), were any of your AFs really light. My two AFs since removal have now been very light and only lasting two days (normal for me is medium flow and about five days). I'm concerned about a thin lining. Some people on the net were advised by their MDs to wait a couple cycles before trying, but my midwife didn't mention anything.
> 
> Congrats on your pregnancy!

Thanks! 

I only had two periods of AF before I got pregnant after the paraguard, but I don't remember them being horrible or heavy. I think the lining has to build up for sure, but I have heard of those who have fallen pregnant the first cycle after or as soon as it was out having ovulated at the same time! 

With the Mirena, after I had it removed, my cycles were out of wack (one was only 16 days between periods) so I started taking B-50 and it was enough to get me pregnant after that really short cycle! ;) 

Lots of luck hun and if you have more questions, ask away! I enjoy helping others! :hugs:


----------



## LadyHutch

1st mirena at 28, replaced at 33, removed at 34, pregnant with MC1, then DS.

2nd mirena at 35, removed at 37, MC 2,3,4 then pregnant now.


NOTE: MCs not due to mirena, due to bicorunate uterus.


----------



## misscyn

I know this is an older thread but I thought I'd share my story.
I had paragard for 2.5 years after DD. The last 6 or 7 months on the paragard, by period became very light, with no cramping whatsoever. Also my cycles went from 32 days without the IUD to 26 or 27 after having it in for 2 years. 
Anyway I got it removed in October 2013 and my period remained lighter than before, but my cycles slowly went back to my normal 32 days. On the fifth month of ttc I got pregnant, but that pregnancy resulted in a mmc at 11 weeks. Only after my mmc did my period get heavier again, like it was before the IUD. Then I got pregnant again on the 3rd cycle of ttc after the mmc. I'm now 12 weeks pregnant.

Honestly I can't help but think that the IUD messed up my uterus and my cycles, and maybe caused my mmc. If I get the paragard again, it wil because I don't want anymore children.


----------

